# Faites lui dire "oui"



## salvatore (20 Mai 2002)

Si vous trouvez positivement mystérieux le "NON, NON, et NON" de Manon, peut-être que le meilleur moyen d'élucider cette énigme sera de lui faire dire "oui" à l'insu de son plein gré ? Suffit de lui poser LA bonne question-piège

J'essaie :

- "Manon, si je te donne 1 million de $, tu acceptes ?"


----------



## alèm (20 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par salvatore:
*Si vous trouvez positivement mystérieux le "NON, NON, et NON" de Manon*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

moi je le trouve surtout très OUI, OUI et OUI, mais c'est mon côté Nietzschéen (zara ne me contredira pas je pense)


----------



## salvatore (20 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
* c'est mon côté Nietzschéen*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

à tes souhaits


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Mai 2002)

Oh il sera facile de me faire dire
une bêtise par
inadvertance.

je vais essayer de maintenir le cap dans cette tempête :
 NON NON et NON !


----------



## Yama (20 Mai 2002)

[19 mai 2002 : message édité par Yama]


----------



## nato kino (20 Mai 2002)

Je m'y suis fait aux nons de Manon, c'était un peu dur au début mais bon... Manon sans ses nons, c'est plus Manon!
Ne change surtout rien Manon, moi je t'aime bien comme ça, et je ne suis pas le seul.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ils font du bien tous tes nons.


----------



## starbus (20 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*Je m'y suis fait aux nons de Manon, c'était un peu dur au début mais bon... Manon sans ses nons, c'est plus Manon!
Ne change surtout rien Manon, moi je t'aime bien comme ça, et je ne suis pas le seul.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ils font du bien tous tes nons.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tout a fait d'accord  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Moi je dit oui au critique constructive  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Par contre le non automatique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais les postes de Manon ne mon jamais dérangé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Donc Manon,soit encore plus critique que jamais


----------



## nato kino (20 Mai 2002)

_NON on drague pas!_


----------



## alèm (20 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*NON on drague pas!






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tiens j'aurais pensé le contraire mais faites gaffe les gars le jeune Yama est entreprenant!!!


----------



## nato kino (20 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

tiens j'aurais pensé le contraire mais faites gaffe les gars le jeune Yama est entreprenant!!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ENCORE un entomologiste...!!!


----------



## salvatore (20 Mai 2002)

bon je range mon million de $ (c'était de bon coeur pourtant mais bon...)

J'essaye encore :

"Manon, vas-tu indéfiniment dire non, non et non ?"


(quoi ? mais  non y'a pas de piège là)


----------



## benjamin (20 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

moi je le trouve surtout très OUI, OUI et OUI, mais c'est mon côté Nietzschéen (zara ne me contredira pas je pense)    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Non, du tout.
Tu sais que tu trouveras toujours - accointances oblige (elle m'a demandé d'expliquer aussi ce mot, charmant petit être...) - un échos à ces allusions malicieuses.
Un lecteur compulsif comme toi de la _Gaya Scienza_ n'a pas pu passer à côté des _sans succès_, que je pense, hélas pour Nietzsche, être encore plus vrai pour les hommes que pour les femmes. Il en sait quelque chose, lui l'adorateur sans relâche de Lou, son cher cur, en laquelle il voyait son égale, et qu'il harcelait d'écrits louant tant sa beauté que son esprit :
_'Les pauvres femmes qui en présence de celui qu'elles aiment perdent leur calme et leur assurance, et parlent trop, n'ont jamais de succès : car c'est toujours une certaine douceur secrète et flegmatique qui sera le plus sûr moyen de séduire les hommes'_

Chamfort était beaucoup plus incisif à ce sujet, mais j'ai la flemme d'aller regarder dans ma bibliothèque, et puis je ne sais pas si tu apprécies...(peut-être pas en ce moment, en tout cas ; il ne tenait hélas pas la chasse au papillons dans son cur   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## alèm (20 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*Chamfort était beaucoup plus incisif à ce sujet, mais j'ai la flemme d'aller regarder dans ma bibliothèque, et puis je ne sais pas si tu apprécies...(peut-être pas en ce moment, en tout cas ; il ne tenait hélas pas la chasse au papillons dans son cur    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

fainéant!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon je repionce deux heures ou 20 et je reviens avec mes amis!


----------



## benjamin (20 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*bon je repionce deux heures ou 20 et je reviens avec mes amis!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Te connaissant, cela va plutôt être 20


----------



## alèm (20 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*

Te connaissant, cela va plutôt être 20   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

donc ce fut 3H30!


----------



## benjamin (20 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

donc ce fut 3H30!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ton esprit de contradiction m'égalerait presque


----------



## alèm (20 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*

Ton esprit de contradiction m'égalerait presque   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_on ne loue que ses semblables_


----------



## benjamin (20 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

on ne loue que ses semblables



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

L'intertextualité atteint des sommets   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



'*190. Contre ceux qui louent*. - *A* : "On n'est loué que par ses pareils" - *B* "Oui ! Et celui qui te loue te dit : tu es mon pareil ! "'

[20 mai 2002 : message édité par zarathoustra]


----------



## benjamin (20 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*mais faites gaffe les gars le jeune Yama est entreprenant!!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mais tellement timide :

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yama:
*

[19 mai 2002 : message édité par Yama]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## alèm (20 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*

mais tellement timide*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

autant que Toine et moi?


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (20 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

autant que Toine et moi?      
	

	
	
		
		

		
			















*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>









 Pire que moi, ca va être dur   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[20 mai 2002 : message édité par [MGZ]Toine]


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (20 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

tu devrais cultiver cette qualité mon ami!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu m'expliquera en quoi cela est une qualité ?


----------



## alèm (20 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*

Tu m'expliquera en quoi cela est une qualité ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

cette semaine ou la semaine prochaine devant un des bons cafés de ta maman!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et puis un point à savoir, si deux personnes se plaisent, il y en aura toujours une moins timide que l'autre pour faire comprendre à l'autre que l'aventure est possible.


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (20 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*et puis un point à savoir, si deux personnes se plaisent, il y en aura toujours une moins timide que l'autre pour faire comprendre à l'autre que l'aventure est possible.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Wouarrrffff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Retiens bien les leçons de papa Alèm, petit Toine!! hihihi


----------



## alèm (20 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*

Wouarrrffff   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Retiens bien les leçons de papa Alèm, petit Toine!! hihihi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

non c'est Papa Amok et Maman Bengilli  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 , moi je ne suis que Tonton Alèm et je ne compte pas de si tôt me reproduire!! (pouvez-me dire merci d'avance!!!!)


----------



## iXel (20 Mai 2002)

il faut dire aux saloperies c bien manon la revolte


----------



## alèm (20 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par corentin:
*il faut dire aux saloperies c bien manon la revolte*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et en français?


----------



## benjamin (20 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

et en français?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Va voir dans _Réagissez_, tu as une quarantaine de posts de ce genre


----------



## nato kino (20 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

non c'est Papa Amok et Maman Bengilli   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 , moi je ne suis que Tonton Alèm et je ne compte pas de si tôt me reproduire!! (pouvez-me dire merci d'avance!!!!)    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


_Merci!!!_


----------



## alèm (20 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*


Merci!!!






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ahhh mais ce qui te fait plaisir me fait plaisir!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_(qu'est-ce que je suis égoïste quand même!! : petite dédicace pour mon zarathoustra)_





[20 mai 2002 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## Yama (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
et puis un point à savoir, si deux personnes se plaisent, il y en aura toujours une moins timide que l'autre pour faire comprendre à l'autre que l'aventure est possible.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

hem !   bof ! 

ça c'est du cinéma


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yama:
*

hem !   bof ! 

ça c'est du cinéma*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu devrais arrêter de croire que les choses sont plus compliquées qu'elles ne le sont réellement parce que là tu oublies un peu le désir et ses diverses et ineffables manifestations  

(et je parle de désir, pas d'envie donc si vous êtes juste capable de dire d'une fille : "elle me fait triquer" oubliez de répondre à ce post, ce dont je parle est à la fois beaucoup plus animal et (donc!) beaucoup plus fin que ce genre de réflexions de macho du dimanche)

[20 mai 2002 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## Yama (21 Mai 2002)

ouais mais je crois que tu te trompes quand même.... c'est desfois plus compliqué que ça. La timidité pet prendre des formes dont tu n'as pas l'expérience.
Je parle par forcement pour moi mais surtout pour un ami a moi. ... qui comment dire : a un réel problème de ce coté là


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*non c'est Papa Amok et Maman Bengilli*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Api est-elle au courant??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*moi je ne suis que Tonton Alèm et je ne compte pas de si tôt me reproduire!! (pouvez-me dire merci d'avance!!!!)    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

... Merci...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(j'aimerais bien voir, quand même, pleins de petits Alèm!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Un croisement Alèm-Gribouille, ça doit être interressant!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## nato kino (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*
Un croisement Alèm-Gribouille, ça doit être interressant!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'attend avec impatience le dernier the biglecosec, ou le aribowsky si vous préférez...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_QUe mes maitres me pardonne..._


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*(j'aimerais bien voir, quand même, pleins de petits Alèm!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Un croisement Alèm-Gribouille, ça doit être interressant!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

... Et de la philosophie, on passe à la biologie canal transgénique


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (21 Mai 2002)

Et pour remettre le sujet en place:

Très chère Manon, comptes-tu mettre ton site à jour bientôt? 
(Force 7 sur l'échelle de Beaufort (j'avais mis "Richter" avant... oula, ça s'arrange pas la santé mentale)...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)

++
Beru

[20 mai 2002 : message édité par [MGZ] Black Beru]


----------



## Yama (21 Mai 2002)

il change régulièrement


----------



## salvatore (21 Mai 2002)

faudrait voir à répondre un peu aux questions Manon,  sinon ce thread ça va devenir "en attendant Manon".


----------



## Yama (21 Mai 2002)

Film : "non non et non"

<A HREF="http://www.famili.fr/minikiosque/minikiosque/1011968421" TARGET=_blank>Du harlequin version parentale avec des non 

!</A>http://www.lcr-rouge.org/lcr31/dossiers/rn20/giratoir.htm<A HREF="http://http://" TARGET=_blank>Non non et non aux 10 giratoires
</A>

[20 mai 2002 : message édité par Yama]


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2002)

_hum hum

kof-kof

ça se prend grave le chou ici 

bon zallez arrêter ??   


sinon je vous explique comment en tectonique on considère certains solides comme des fluides

ou alors la tectonique si particulière de la Nouvelle-Zélande

ou alors, je poste les paroles de tout Houlala 2 la mission (ou la passion selon st mathieu de JS Bach, j'sais pas encore quoi choisir)

hmmmm???_


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (21 Mai 2002)

Génial!! Vas y Alèm, lache toi!!


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>  HOULALA 2 : LA MISSION (LUDWIG VON 88) 
"Nos héros survivront-ils à la conjonctivite, à la fièvre aphteuse, aux fauves ..."? C'est bien évidement pour répondre à cette question que les Ludwig Von 88 repartent pour une nouvelle mission à travers leur mythique album Houlala II : La Mission.

Ludwig Von 88 est un groupe de Punk des années punks, c'est dire si c'est un groupe sérieux. En effet, cet album n'a pas de réelle fonction musicale, le but recherché n'est pas de faire dans l'agréable à écouter, mais plutôt d'essayer, et réussir avec succès, à faire délirer tout les auditeurs de ce disque qui, branchés sur la même longueur d'onde, vont reprendre en choeur les chansons les plus marquantes. 

Leurs textes sont tous plus ou moins (mais plutôt plus) n'importe quoi. Où vont-ils donc chercher leurs thèmes? On se promène en plein rêve hallucinatoire, voguant de morceaux comme oui-oui et la voiture jaune, William Kramps, à d'autres comme abri atomique, le chant des carpes... qui sont, ils faut l'admettre, de véritables must.

Le ton complètement décalé est très symptomatique : c'est typiquement le genre de disque que l'on écoute lorsque l'on a bu (trop), que l'on est fatigué (beaucoup), quand on veut rigoler entre potes... 

A écouter, en particulier si vous aimez les policiers moustachus...
Sylvain
<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

from http://www.krinein.com/


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>ALIZEE 
Alizée est une artiste "made in M6" ; après un succès à graine de star, elle écoulera des masses de ses deux premiers singles : Moi lolita et l'alizée avant de nous offrir ce pur moment de bonheur qu'est son album : Gourmandises.

Bien qu'elle soit fortement parrainé par Mylène Farmer (on en reparlera), la réussite d'Alizée n'est pas uniquement due à ses contacts. D'abord, elle est vraiment très jolie mais en plus, elle a une très belle voix, douce et envoûtante. On prend vraiment beaucoup de plaisir à écouter ce qu'elle chante. Ces chansons sont vraiment dans la veine Mylène Farmer : certaines sont très mélodieuses, lentes (parler tout bas, A quoi rêve une jeune fille); d'autres sont beaucoup plus enjouées (L'alizé, Moi Lolita).

Enfin, ça c'était pour la musique car pour les paroles... des fois on comprend à peu près ce qu'elle veut dire mais d'autre fois elle part dans un gros délire poétique. Je vous laisse lire le premier couplet de Lolita pour comprendre : 

Moi je m'appelle Lolita
Lo ou bien Lola 
Du pareil au même 
Moi je m'appelle Lolita
Quand je rêve au loup, c'est Lola qui saigne
Quand fourche ma langue , j'ai là 
Un fou rire aussi fou qu'un phénomène
Je m'appelle lolita 
L'eau de ville aux 
Amours Diluviennes 

Quoi qu'il en soit, bien que cet album sente bon le hit commercial, on a affaire à une jolie chanteuse qui a un réel talent musical. C'est une véritable bouffée de fraîcheur en France à coté d'artistes pathétiques genre Lara Fabian.
CBL  <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


sur le même site!


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>ALIZEE 
Attention flash spécial. Après la brebis Dolly, les scientifiques ont réussi un nouvel exploit: le clonage d'un être humain. En effet, la chanteuse Mylene Farmer a été dupliquée à l'échelle 1/2. Le clone s'appelle Alizée et se porte bien. Très bien même, grâce au succès commercial de son premier album et de ses singles. Il faut dire que tout à été  minutieusement préparé pour ce succès, comme pour tout autre produit dérivé de Mylene Farmer. Car pour moi, Alizée est un produit dérivé, au même titre qu'un DVD ou un T-shirt, avec un marketing et un packaging idéal :

Jeune fille sexy, toujours en tenu légère, tout comme une Britney Spear à la française, chansons et clips volontairement à la limite de la provocation, textes et chant à la Mylene Farmer. Cet ensemble est parfait pour attirer les fan de la chanteuse rousse et les jeunes auditeurs de NRJ ou autres. 

Cela dit, j'ai quand même essayer d'écouter l'album gourmandises, pour vous faire part de mes sentiments à propos de la musique en elle même. Car il arrive que des "artistes" ultra commerciaux fasse de la bonne musique. Mais pas Alizée. Car ce disque est un concentré d'à peu près tout ce que j'exècre en musique: la variété-pop niaiseuse. Il aurait fallu rajouter un peu de rap et de Rn'B pour que je nomme ce disque comme pire disque de l'histoire de la musique.

Néanmoins, si vous aimez ce genre de musique ( ce qui n'est pas du tout mon cas ), ce disque pourrait vous emballer (n'est ce pas CBL... cf critique de CBL). C'est pourquoi je vous conseille quand même de l'écouter pour vous faire votre propre avis. Mais attention, si vous avez des nausées dès la premier minute d'écoute, éteignez vite votre chaîne, consultez d'urgence votre médecin et effectuez une cure de Slipknot (il faut au moins ça pour nettoyer les oreilles).

P.S. Ne vous laissez pas berner par le clip de l'alizée ou vous pourrez voir un guitariste et un batteur s'acharner sur leurs instruments, c'est juste pour faire beau.
Groveuch  <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> ALIZEE 
Ceci n'est pas seulement un article pour soutenir mon collègue CBL et ses opinions souvent surprenantes et décalées -il est fan de Pokémon, Rammstein, Alizée, Korn...-, c'est aussi un pamphlet contre tous ceux qui "jugent sans savoir", c'est à dire, par exemple, ceux qui condamnent Alizée et son premier album "Gourmandises" en ne connaissant d'elle que son physique ravageur et ses tenues extravagantes -tout de même assez éloignées de celles de Britney Spears-.

Alizée est séduisante, raffinée, sympathique et talentueuse: c'est un fait. Et il faut bien avouer que son album est construit sur mesure pour plaire à un maximum de personnes -1 million de ventes-. Mais n'est-ce pas le rêve de tout chanteur de pouvoir sortir un recueil de chansons varié et apprécié de tous? On y retrouve de bons moments musicaux -"Parler Tout Bas", par exemple, le troisième single ou "A Quoi Rêve Une Jeune Fille"- et la joie et la passion d'Alizée pour la musique sont communicatives. Le CD est relaxant.

Quand je lis ce qu'écrivent les anti-Alizéens, je ne peux m'empêcher de sourire: au passage, Groveuch, tu as fait une critique en aveugle, ce qui est assez reprochable! On se moque souvent, dans ces critiques, du côté "poupée innocente" de la chanteuse, ou du côté "commercial" de son travail ou de son image. Mais comme les Oasis se sont eux-mêmes donnés une image de "bad boys", les Rammstein et autres groupes de hard, une image de brutes sanguinaires et déjantées -envoyer des fusées de détresse ou utiliser un lance-flammes quand on est sur scène, cela ne sortirait-il pas du cadre musical?-, Alizée est ce qu'elle montre. Tout est bien entendu une question de commerce, mais pourquoi le reprocher à Alizée et pas aux autres? Par jalousie -riche, jolie et célèbre à 16 ans, c'est plutôt enviable, n'est-ce pas-? Ou bien est-ce pour garder une image de "dur"? Ou bien est-ce pour défendre un certain honneur, parce qu'après tout, on appartient à la génération "Blur", "Nirvana", ou"AC-DC"?

La musique d'Alizée est celle que lui propose sa muse: Mylène Farmer. Alors aimerez-vous? Pour ma part, je pense que les mélodies sont sympathiques, la chanteuse, excellente, mais les paroles, qui ne veulent souvent rien dire, gâchent le niveau de l'ensemble. Bien sûr, on imagine que Farmer&Co ont voulu écrire simplement, des phrases qui se retiennent et des paroles qui pourraient sortir de n'importe quelle bouche de collégienne ou lycéenne. Les thèmes abordés sont par conséquent l'amour -comme dans 99% des chansons nationales ou internationales-, les loisirs et la gaieté de la jeunesse. A noter les références à la Corse, terre d'origine d'Alizée.

Qui pourra m'expliquer un jour ce qu'est un artiste "commercial" et ce qu'il y a de négatif dans ce terme?
Figo <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>_
Bière & Punk 
Bière & Punk 
Bière & Punk 
Bière & Punk 
Bière & Punk 
Bière & Punk 
Bière & Punk 
Bière & Punk 
Bière & Punk 
Bière & Punk 
Bière & Punk 
Bière & Punk 
Bière & Punk 
Bière & Punk 
Bière & Punk 
Bière & Punk 
Bière & Punk 
Bière & Punk 
Bière & Punk 
Bière & Punk 
Bière & Punk 
Bière & Punk 
Bière & Punk 
Bière & Punk 
Bière & Punk 
Bière & Punk 
Bière & Punk 
Bière & Punk 
Bière & Punk 
Bière & Punk 
Bière & Punk 
Bière & Punk 
Bière & Punk 
Bière & Punk 
Bière & Punk 
Bière & Punk 
Bière & Punk 
Bière & Punk 
Bière & Punk 
Bière & Punk 
Bière & Punk 
Bière & Punk 
Bière & Punk 
Bière & Punk 
Bière & Punk 
Bière & Punk 
Bière & Punk 
Bière & Punk 
Bière & Punk 
Bière & Punk 
Bière & Punk 
Bière & Punk 
Bière & Punk 
Bière & Punk 
Bière & Punk 
Bière & Punk 
Bière & Punk 
Bière & Punk 
Bière & Punk 
Bière & Punk 
Bière & Punk 
Bière & Punk 
Bière & Punk 
Bière & Punk 
Bière & Punk 
Bière & Punk 
Bière & Punk 
Bière & Punk 
Bière & Punk 
Bière & Punk 
Bière & Punk 
Bière & Punk 
Bière & Punk 
Bière & Punk 
Bière & Punk 
Bière & Punk 



les p'tits sont punks!
_<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


les paroles du titre de "Bière et Punk" sur le disque Houla la!


----------



## nato kino (21 Mai 2002)

_Alèm, ça va?! T'es sur...?!
Tu voudrais pas plutôt prendre une camomille?_


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*


les paroles du titre de "Bière et Punk" sur le disque Houla la!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

il manque peut-être quelques "Bière & Punk"


----------



## vm (21 Mai 2002)

c'est qui ALIZEE ?


----------



## nato kino (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par vm:
*c'est qui ALIZEE ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Le dernier coup de foudre d'Alèm...


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>  UP AND DOWN, L'HYMNE DES LOFTEURS 
Jusqu'à présent je m'était efforcé de ne pas critiquer quoi que ce soit sur Loft Story car il se peut que des enfants viennent sur ce site et je ne voudrais pas qu'ils soient choqués par mes propos. Mais là, je n'en peux plus...

Je me suis réveillé ce matin avec cette chanson... et un radio-réveil explosé. Un peu plus tard, juste avant de partir travailler, un petit clip sur M6. AHAH!!! lofteur : une télé par la fenêtre. Toujours plus tard, au bureau : des collègues fredonnent l'infâme chanson : triple meurtre. En fait je ne suis pas si dingue, ça ne s'est pas tout a fait passé comme ça : je n'ai pas cassé ma télé ;o). Plus sérieusement, après votre télé, votre magnétoscope, votre ordinateur (si vous êtes ici, c'est sûrement que vous êtes allé au moins une fois sur la critique de Loft Story de l'infâme traître C.S.Black), c'est au tour de votre chaîne hi-fi d'être contaminée par le virus extrêmement contagieux de la fièvre lofteuse. Courrez vite faire vacciner votre frigo, votre lave linge, votre fer a repasser, on n'est jamais à l'abris d'une table a repassé, d'un poulet ou de je ne sait quoi d'autre made in loft. Et ce qui est en train de dévaster votre sono est particulièrement tenace et dangereux. Quand quelqu'un chante faux c'est déjà terrible, alors imaginez quand 8 personnes chantent faux. Ensuite, les paroles : "Ouais c'est super, on était dans le loft, c'est cool, on n'oubliera jamais, trop fort... lofteur up and down lofteur turn around ohhhhhhhhhohho!!!! lofteur number one!!!" C'est tout ce que je voulais dire à propos des paroles (c'est vrai elles parlent d'elles-mêmes).

Maintenant la musique: Une parodie de dance music avec un arrière-goût d'une vieille chanson de Dorothée qui trône dans ma collec de titres pourris. Ce qui me désespère ce n'est pas que cette chanson existe, mais qu'elle soit sortie en CD. Quand on pense au nombre de jeunes artistes talentueux qui se battent bec et ongle pour trouver une maison de disque et que 8 amateurs sans aucun talent sortent cette bouse, cela ne donne-t-il pas à réfléchir? Mais il y a plus grave encore. En effet, cette chanson passe sur les ondes et à la télé, et des gens vont acheter le CD. Ce qui prouve après les 2BE3 que la culture musicale en France ne se porte pas si bien que ça .

Bon, puisqu'on est dans le sujet, je vais quand même vous donner des exclusivités sur le futur des "lofteurs": 

*	L'un des premiers dialogue de Aziz dans son feuilleton où il joue le rôle d'un flic:
Un flic: Il est mort commissaire! 
Aziz: C'est clair!!! 
*	Steevy dans son émission de M6: 
Steevy à un spectateur: C'est ki k'est au téléphone?

Groveuch<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

HAHAHA!!


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*
Le dernier coup de foudre d'Alèm...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

presque!


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> UP AND DOWN, L'HYMNE DES LOFTEURS 
Bon... Je me suis tapé la critique de l'intégrale des émissions de Loft Story, je ne vois pas pourquoi je ne continuerais pas en écrivant un chtit paquet de lignes sur leur chanson "Up and down", qui fait en ce moment FUREUR dans les bacs...

Donc, fermez les yeux (enfin pas trop, sinon on peut plus lire). Et imaginez. 8 personnes qui ne savent pas chanter enregistrent une chanson, sur un rythme ringard, en suivant des paroles émanant du cerveau d'un jeune arriéré de 12 ans. Vous ne rêvez pas, c'est la réalité. Si l'effet loft Story est retombé, le double-effet Loft Story nous menace (comme Kiss Cool !!) : d'abord les cassettes des "meilleurs moments" déjà vus dix fois, ensuite la compil avec plein de morceaux de musique que t'as déjà écouté avec tes oreilles en regardant Loft Story, la pub MMA ("Zéro Blabla, zéro Blabla, zéro Caméra, hihihihihihihihihihihi"), et le coup de grâce vient d'être porté avec ce 2 titres qui restera dans les annales de la chanson française avec Edouardo ("je t'aime le lundi") et Philippe Risoli ("Cuitas les bananas!"). Non franchement, je veux bien regarder une émission avec des gens dedans filmés 24/24, mais s'ils chantent après des bêtises pareilles, je rends ma télé moi. Et quand je dis bêtises, le mot est faible ! "Lofteurs, up and down, lofteurs move around" (pour ceux qui ne sont pas bilinguatoire, ça veut dire "lofteurs, haut et bas, lofteurs, on fait la ronde", donc là c'est clair, soit ils sont coincés dans un ascenseur et ils s'amusent comme ils peuvent, soit ils fument grave).

Ma seule critique musicale se résumera donc à l'aboutissement pathétiquement commercial d'une émission à succès, un ramassis de phrases sans queue ni tête époumonées par 8 personnes hissées au rang de star qui auraient dû flairer la grosse daube. Passez moi ma tronçonneuse.
C.S.Black <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## nato kino (21 Mai 2002)

Alèèèèèèmmmmmeeeeeuuuuu...!
C'est plus grave que je ne pensais...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je viens d'appeler des gens qui pourront t'aider. Ils sont en route et ne devraient pas tarder. Tu les reconnaitras, ils sont habillés en blanc, du bonnet au chaussons! Ils sont très gentils, te donnent pleins de bonbons qui font planer et te font faire des tours de voiture le girophare et la sirêne à fond. Tu verras ça te plaira...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (21 Mai 2002)

*Je soutiens mon camarade Alèm dans son combat*





  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>
Mr. Pif Paf Tous les petits matins réveil à la Kanterbrau
Mr. Pif Paf serain sifflote avant l'assault
Il aime ces doux refrains qui tiennent son coeur au chaud
Vive la patrie, vive la nation et vive la Kanterbrau Aha aha bravant la peur et la mort
Mr. Pif Paf roi du comptoir s'est cru roi du tir aux pigeons
Aha aha bravant la peur et la mort
Mr. Pif Paf s'engage dans la waffen 55 Du matin jusqu'au soir la poudre et le tonnerre
Mr. Pif Paf hagard fait feu entre deux bières
Il savoure sa victoire quand l'ennemi est à terre
Vive la patrie, vive la nation et vive maître Kanter Soudain d'un tas d'ossements un cri s'envole sur la plaine... Chargez!
Mr. Pif Paf bavant recrache son heineken
L'air est chargé de sang ses yeux remplis de haine
Vive la patrie, vive la nation et vive Lilly Marlène Aha aha bravant la peur et la mort
Mr. Pif Paf roi du comptoir s'est cru roi du tir aux pigeons
Aha aha bravant la peur et la mort
Mr. Pif Paf s'engage dans la l'Afrika Korps Les éléphants roses dansent au loin dans son viseur
Mr. Pif Paf s'élance ploum ploum ploum
Il titube il avance insensible à la peur
Vive la patrie, vive la nation et vive...
La bonne bière qui burge la gueule agllbllflleubeudeu... Hips! Aha aha bravant la peur et la mort
Mr. Pif Paf roi du comptoir s'est cru roi du tir aux pigeons
Aha aha bravant la peur et la mort
Mr. Pif Paf s'engage dans la légion condor L'ennemi soudain déboule et sur ces entrefaites
Mr. Pif Paf s'écroule un pruneau dans la tête
La langue pendante il roule vers son ultime bière
Vive la patrie, vive la nation et vive les vers de terre Aha aha bravant la peur et la mort
Mr. Pif Paf roi du comptoir s'est cru roi du tir aux pigeons
Aha aha bravant la peur et la mort
Mr. Pif Paf s'endort une médaille sur le corps
<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mr Pif Paf by Ludwig von 88, les seuls, les uniques












[20 mai 2002 : message édité par [MGZ] Black Beru]


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>

Voici l'interview d'un groupe qu'il est normalement inutile de présenter...
1- Tu peux faire un peu lhistorique du groupe ?

En bref: création fin 1983 et premier concert en 1984. Après, tout est confus: premier 45t en 85 (Live?) et premier 33t en 86 (houlala), suivit en 87 par Houlala 2 la mission. En 88, pour les jeux olympiques, sortie de Séoul 88, maxi 8 titres. Puis, depuis 90, "ce jour heureux est plein dallégresse", "Tout pour le trash", "17 plombs pour péter les tubes", "Hiroshima" et tout récemment "Prophètes et nains de jardin". On a changé pas mal de fois de personnel, surtout pendant les 2 premières années. On était 5 au début, puis 4, puis 3. François, qui a joué de la basse jusquen 1990, et est ensuite parti former les Raymondes et les Blanc-becs, remplacé par Charlu, qui était bassiste dun groupe appelé Nuclear Device (ND). En bref, voici lhistoire palpitante des Ludwig von 88, plus 2 tournées au Québec, une cinquantaine de dates en RFA/RDA, concerts en Belgique, Suisse, Italie, Espagne, Hollande, Yougoslavie, etc...

2- Cest vrai que cest un type des premiers Béruriers avec qui vous avez fondé le groupe ?

Un des membres du début (il nest resté que quelques mois, avait joué auparavent dans le groupe "les béruriers", qui deviendra plus tard "béruriers noirs", bien que musicalement, il ny avait plus trop de rapport. Mais cest vraiment anecdotique.

3- Vous avez un vaste publique, mais vous ne pensez pas quil a changé de nature depuis les années 80 à maintenant ?

Nous avons vieilli (nous sommes vieux, cons et gâteux), mais notre publique a rajeuni. Les vieux se font rares, mais il y a pleins de jeunes à nos concerts aujourdhui. Dailleurs, il ny a jamais eu autant de monde à nos concerts quen ce moment (waow, cest la gloire internationale, bientôt les disques de platine). Bon, il y a moins de punks destroy, encore que des fois, mais il y a toujours autant dénergie. A priori, le public Ludwig se fout généralement des modes, et de ce fait, nest pas trop cataloguable (punk, roi du disco, fan de boys band?). Cest mieux ainsi. On a toujours trouvé que les modes étaient réductrices et éphémères.

4- Cest bien toi Karim ?

Oui, cest moi, mais ici, on mappelle Albert Seltzer. Chut...

5- Est-ce que tu connais les Slugs (cest un groupe qui est avec René Binamé et il est dit que ça ressemble aux Ludwigs! Donc si tu connais et que cest bien...) ?

Je connais les Slugs. Cest pas mal. Ils sont surtout très sympas et très drôles. Il y a un autre groupe Belge assez génial qui sappelle René Binamé et les roues de secours. Ils son super cools, et si tu cherches leurs disques, ils ne sont pas chers du tout.

6- Je me souvient dune émission de radio sur Europe 1 au top live où il y avait le prof Choron et Charlie Oleg. Est-ce que ce fut un moment inoubliable ?

Oui, ce fut un moment inoubliable. Déjà pour le bordel que ça a été. Puis parce quon a vu notre idole, Charlie Oleg, et quaprès quon ait déréglé son orgue (on lui a collé un son grandes orgues cathédrales), il sest trouvé tout bête et nous, morts de rire.. Il ne nous en faut pas beaucoup. Tandis que le public insultait Choron qui lui, était complètement bourré. Ahhh, cétait le bon temps.

7- Je tavais écrit un dernier message qui parlait de Romuald Jabouille. En effet, jai pas compris pourquoi vous naviez pas parlé de la charcuterie Jabouille dans votre dernier album alors que vous avez parlé de nombreuses stars. Vous ne connaissez donc pas la PIZZA ROMUALD à Paris ? Au fait, Jean-Claude Jabouille recherche une nouvelle devise, tas pas une idée à proposer ?

Je connais Jean-Pierre Jabouille, et Alain Prost. La pizza Romuald? Je connais que la pizza Mido. La devise: Qui va à la vache, perd sa vache. Et meuh.

8- Maintenant, les questions cons que tout le monde pose dans chaque interview. Pourquoi Ludwig von 88 ?

Parce quà lépoque, on faisait des graffitis partout et quon trouvait ça plus facil et plus beau esthétiquement parlant de faire des 8 que des 1 ou des 7. Cest le coup du centre de symétrie du huit, et aussi du 88, et même des axes de symétries. Cest le chiffre parfait dans la religion Molluque, celui de la sagesse infinie et de léternelle ardeur. En plus, cétait le tour de poitrine de CGina Lolobridgida.

9- Pourquoi cette fixation sur le charmant animal quest le mérou ?

Parce quil est charmant, quil ne chie pas sur les trottoires, que les beaufs et les fafs nen ont jamais en laisse, et parce que lorsquon sen lasse, on peut toujours le manger.

10- Quelles musiques técoutes en ce moment ?

Tanhauser de Wagner, en live sur France Musique. Pas du tout rap les chanteurs. Je vais peut-être allumer la télé...
	11- Quest-ce que cétait le trip de "Prophètes et nains de jardin ? Tas un avis sur les voleurs de Nains ?

Cest pas un trip, cest la vie. Soit tes prophète, soit tes nain de jardin. As-tu fait le test qui se trouve dans le disque? Nous, on déteste les nains de jardin. On veut tous les pulvériser à coups de masse. Ceux qui les volent le font pour les libérer. Ce sont des traitres. Mort aux nains de jardin et à leurs libérateurs.

12- Y a-til un truc qui tas marqué pendant un concert ? Un truc vraiment fou ?

Oui. Quand je dis houlala, même tout doucement dans le micro, la moitié de la salle entre en transe. Ca doit être de la magie. Pourtant, jai essayé dans le métro et ça marche pas du tout. Cest bizarre.

13- Quels sont vos espoirs, votre réflexion sur ce monde si cruel parfois ?

Arlette Laguillers au pouvoir, Chirac sur Vénus et Le Pen sur BétaPictoris, le disque à 10 Fr et la baguette à 15 cts.

14- A chaque fois que jouvre un disque, il y a un remerciement à Pierrot Camouflage! Mais dans chaque disque: dans les Wampas, les Cadavres... et surtout dans les Ludwigs! Mais cest qui ce gars pour quil soit pote avec tous ces groupes ?

Cétait un road / assistant ingénieur du son, foutteur de merde, embrouilleur de flics de la grande époque. Ca fait au moins 6 ans que je ne lai pas revu. Il a du se calmer.

15- Tous les albums sont vraiment différents, mais là, cest vraiment flagrant, vous passez dalbums sérieux à des albums complètement ouf, y a une explication à ça ?

Oui, nous sommes des schizophrènes. Un jour, on rigole, et le lendemain, on tire une tronche de douze mètres de long en se prenant pour Napoléon. Ceci dit, dans chaque album, il y a des chansons débiles et dautres plus sérieuses, sauf pour Hiroshima, où lon a décidé de ne pas rigoler du tout (les livres que javais lu sur le sujet sont vraiment flippants).

Exemples:

Houlala: débile: hlm, crapaud princesse; sérieux: Sur les sentiers de la gloire, marche

Houlala 2: débile: les cowboys et les indiens, messire Quentin; sérieux: tuez les tous, guerriers balubas

Ce jour heureux: débile: krawa pecho, Vanessa und Florent; sérieux: New Orléans, cassage de burnes

Tout pour le trash: débile: derm de iench, Bagdad sous les bombes; sérieux: histoire de Tchang, come on boys

Prophètes et nains de jardin: débile: Maria Callas, Beethoven; sérieux: Jodie Foster, Sophie et Hans et ainsi de suite

16- On a une chance de revoir un disque des PPI ?

Alors là, faut pas rêver. Mais cest une idée intéressante. Je vais peut-être reformer le groupe, ou sortir un pirate live (vous allez bien rigoler). Mais franchement, y a pas trop de chances que ça arrive.

17- Voilà, si tu as un message personnel, un article sur le rock-miquette ou une annonce à faire, nhésites pas, la Binouze sen occupera !

Un 5 pièces à Montreuil ou Vincennes pour moins de 200 000 Francs ou même gratos.

18 -Au fait, je sais pas si les charcutiers vendent des tripes! Je crois que cest le tripier. Mais si ten veux, je peux marranger pour ten envoyer quand même.

Cest sympa, mais je suis au régime en ce moment et je ne mange que des légumes crus (et encore, pas tous). Par contre, jai jamais vu de tripier. Tes ss&lt;caron&gt;r que tu délires pas un peu. Remarque, jessayerais bien les tripes crues cuites à la vapeur.

19 -Le mot de la fin ?

Buvez des nouilles et chantez les jours de pluie.

Voilà, merci encore.

Y a pas de quoi, et bonne année.
Vous pouvez retrouver les LUDWIG VON 88 sur internet sur le fabuleux site : http://www.citeweb.net/lv88muse/ 
 <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## nato kino (21 Mai 2002)

C'est bon Bruno, il passe te prendre dès qu'Alèm arrêtera de gesticuler, ils n'arrive pas à lui enfiler les manches de son pyjama...


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Artist	: Ludwig Von 88
Song	: Messire Quentin
Album	: 
Submitted by	: Carbuncle
Corrected by	:   
Sir Quentin preux chevalier
Galopant par vaux et monts
De mille hommes faisant armée
Où vainqueur les mênes-tu donc?

De par le brumes oyez ces longues plaintes
Meurtrie cette asme l'on déchire
Salut m'envoye quérir

Dame Blondine du peuple emprise
Questant grâce à l'horizon
Depuis jours ainsi soumise
Hélant merci de plus haut donjon

Messire Messire d'une vierge prenez pitié
De peuple l'ire l'a condamné
Donnez secours chevalier
Mon coeur conquésriray

De peste disettes de misère
Vous faisons griefs à Messire
Du peuple le roi n'a que faire
De sa fille ferons du mimi-mir

Saltimbanques pouacres fi de vous
ouh ouh
De mon épée transpercerai
O belle Dame Blondine
Vous délivrerai

À nous venir chevalier
Si tels vos dire courage avez
Opposeront à votre épée
Fourches bâtons pierres et pavés

Vers le donjon Sire Quentin fou de rage
Mena bataille telle foudre tombée
De part les morts et les cadavres
Chemin se frayait

Boum!
Schglink!
Paf!
Boum!
Ah ta gueule!
Schlak!
Houlala!

Vers le donjon Quentin de rage fou
S'écria " DIEU SOYE-JE DASMNÉ !!! "
Découvrant que Dame Blondine
Une vache en fait était...
Une vache en fait était...
Une vache en fait était...

La la la la la la
La la la la la la
La la la la la la
La la la la la la la la

La la la la la la la la la
La la la la la la la la
La la la la la la la la
La la la la la la

  <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (21 Mai 2002)

Faut pas croire qu'ils racontent que des conneries les Ludwig von 88.

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>

SUR  LES SENTIERS DE LA GLOIRE

Sous les casques verts le sang rouge coule
Coule des arteres des berets verts
La mort est noire mais rions jaune
De voir pleurer de voir mourir
Des bombes brulant d'agent orange
En etoufant de defoliant

Dans la poussiere des os brules
Dans la poussiere des os brules

J'entends au loin les cris les chants
Chants victorieux des plages Normandes
Mais dans la jungle le sable est terre
La mort est lente mon general
A Dien Bien Phu une pierre tombale
Sous les soleil rouge des mortiers

Les cris des enfants tortures
Les cris des enfants tortures

<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>

MANHATTAN

Planchant pour mettre à jour
Les entrailles de la matière
L'arme qui lâchera le feu
Et remuera la terre
Pariant sur mes pulsions
Eminemment destructrices
Ils voyaient tous en moi
L'envoyée salvatrice

A peine m'avaient-ils porté à la lumière
Qu'ils vénéraient sans crainte ma supposée puissance
Souhaitant au plus vite me voir brûler les planches
De mon souffle abrasif, de ma chaleur intense

Quelques atomes instables
Aux moeurs plutôt volages
Prêts à péter le feu
Dès la première occasion
A cinq vingt neuf et quarante cinq
Ils sont les égaux des dieux
Ayant en leurs mains le moyen
De générer le feu

A peine fêté mon premier tour de force
Déjà l'envie les démangaient
De me jeter à même la foule
Pour mesurer l'étendue de ma fougue

L'ivresse de la victoire les saisit
Leur tourne la tête, leur fait briller les yeux
Détenteurs du feu sacré
Missionnaires impartiaux et furieux

Et ils siègent au plus haut du monde
Attisant toutes les convoîtises
Ne sachant de quel démon immonde
Ils sont tombés sous l'emprise

<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (21 Mai 2002)

Alèm....


Je t'adore!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











[21 mai 2002 : message édité par Yann-Bleiz]


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (21 Mai 2002)

Mais y en a quelques unes de trash  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>

LES COWBOYS ET LES INDIENS

Dans le pays des indiens
Tous les crétins lèvent les mains
En criant comme des fous
Houyouyouyou houyouyouyou houyouyouyou

Dans le pays des pionniers
Tous les fêlés lèvent les pieds
En chantant comme des cinglés
Heyeyeye heyeyeye heyeyeye

Dis, tu m'emmènes avec toi
Dans ce pays tout là-bas

Dans le pays des pieds verts
Tous les loufdingues s'roulent par terre
En hurlant comme des veaux
Hoyoyoyo hoyoyoyo hoyoyoyo

Dis, tu m'emmènes avec toi
Dans ce pays tout là-bas

<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>

JEANNE D'ARC

Bonjour petit moutons 
Toi aussi tu les ententds les voix
As-tu revêtu ton armure de lumière 
Te sens-tu prêt à combattre 
Allez, sors ton glaive de cristal 
Et partons tous les deux 
Sur les routes de France et de Navarre 
Tuer du félon, décalquer du barbare
Bonjour petit mouton
As-tu toi aussi mangé des champignons
Ne sens-tu pas un besoin pressant
De partir raboter du rosbeef ?
Oh petit mouton viens avec moi
Il va falloir qu'on fasse du ménage
Euh, ça m' démange, je sens que ça monte
Je sens que je vais m'énerver
Allez viens petit mouton
Tu sais bien que la force est avec toi
Tu sais les voix, je crois que c'était
Obi One Ken Obi qui nous parlait tout bas
Allez déconne pas petit mouton
Sors ton sabre laser et mets ta combi spatio-déflectrice
Je serai ta princesse Léia
Et toi tu seras mon Chewbacca

<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2002)

ya Personne pour mettre les paroles de HLM ou de Louison Bobet??


----------



## minime (21 Mai 2002)

blob blob blob blob blob blob blob


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*









 Pire que moi, ca va être dur    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu devrais cultiver cette qualité mon ami!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Mai 2002)

Et la devinette :
La femme invente quand l'homme découvre...


 Bon l'inverse aussi est une devinette et  peut se défendre.

Contre les fausses cîmes des montagnards qui ne sont plus  là :


NON NON et NON !!!

( J'ai mis un accent circonflex sur cime, car je trouve que c'est ce qui manque dans sa perfection.)


----------



## minime (21 Mai 2002)

LOUISON BOBET FOR EVER






Louison Bobet, la bicyclette aux pieds
Roule, roule sur les pavés
Louison Bobet, tout de jaune habillé
Roule, roule seul vers l'arrivée

Louison Louison Louison Bobet
File comme un éclair de part les monts les près
Louison Louison Louison Bobet
Ne peut plus s'arrêter, s'arrêter de pédaler
Vas y Louison...

Louison Bobet le ventre plein d'amphés
File, file, file comme un boulet
Louison Bobet voit au loin apparaître
La flamme, flamme du dernier kilomètre

Louison Louison Louison Bobet
File comme un éclair de part les monts les près
Louison Louison Louison Bobet
Ne peut plus s'arrêter, s'arrêter de pédaler
Vas y Louison...

Louison Louison Louison Bobet
Louison Louison Louison Bobet
Louison Bobet... Louison Bobet...
Oh vas y Louison !
Louison... Bobet (x 8)
Louison Bobet
Louison Bobet
Louison Bobet
Louison Bobet
Yi ah yi ah yi aaah...
Putain Raimond regarde là bas.
Mais.. et bai... je... je le reconnaît... C'est... Mais c'est... c'est... c'est
Louison Bobet ! Vas y Louison !

Louison Bobet
Louison Bobet

Louison Bobet, la bicyclette aux pieds
Roule, roule sur les pavés
Louison Bobet, tout de jaune habillé
Roule, roule seul vers l'arrivée

Louison Louison Louison Bobet
File comme un éclair de part les monts les près
Louison Louison Louison Bobet
Ne peut plus s'arrêter, s'arrêter de pédaler
Vas y Louison...

Soudain le ciel s'est illuminé
Louison Bobet reste hypnotisé
IL pédale comme un fou, mais n'avance plus du tout
Louison Bobet a encore déraillé

Louison Louison Louison Bobet
File comme un éclair de part les monts les près
Louison Louison Louison Bobet
Ne peut plus s'arrêter, s'arrêter de pédaler
Hum hum... Vas y Louison...
Louison... Bobet (x 8)
Louison Bobet
Louison Bobet
Louison Bobet
Louison Bobet
Yi ah yi ah yi aaah...

[21 mai 2002 : message édité par MiniMe]


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par MiniMe:
*blob blob blob blob blob blob blob*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

raide déffffffff


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2002)

C'était quoi le sujet au départ?

_dis tu m'emmènes avec toi? dans ce pays tout là-bas?

oui je t'emmène avec moi!

oh bin merci papa

dans ce pays tout là bas!

oh t'es un papa en sucre!!!_


----------



## minime (21 Mai 2002)

Tonton Dédé a abusé du LSD ?


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2002)

_*policier moustachu aime la *_

euh non, j'peux pas, j'suis modérateur!!!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Manon qui dit non:
*cîmes
( J'ai mis un accent circonflex sur cime, car je trouve que c'est ce qui manque dans sa perfection.)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

...

Wahouuu... Sacrée Manon!!


----------



## aricosec (21 Mai 2002)

CHIOTTE de CHIOTTE !...mais que c'est il passé a cette AE du LOUP,ils y en a qui sont revenus completement schtarbés,ça QUOTE a tours de bras des propos anachroniques,alors qu'on me reprochai mon manque de clarté,je ne sais pas ce qu'il y avait dans la boisson,mais là ils y ont été un peu fort,il y a de la lobotomie en perspective.

docteur........HELP
et MANON dit leurs oui...please !


----------



## benjamin (21 Mai 2002)

Il ne me reste plus qu'à gravir les Buttes Chaumont. Ou à trouver rapidement une caverne


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*CHIOTTE de CHIOTTE !...mais que c'est il passé a cette AE du LOUP,ils y en a qui sont revenus completement schtarbés,ça QUOTE a tours de bras des propos anachroniques,*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

anachroniques?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





anarchiste plutôt!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (et c'est un modérateur qui parle, je vous jure)

bon je ressors mes vynils de Papy Léo??


----------



## Yama (21 Mai 2002)

wwwwoooooooooo   wwwowowowooowowow  STTTTOOOOOOOOOOPPPPPPPP !


vous cherchez quoi : la lobotomie mentale instentanée.

Le Calcul nevrotique nerveux !!!!!!

Alem : j'ai jamais vu un skizo chronofrénézique comme toi !

Dédoublement de la personnalité entre le Alem d'aujourd'hui et le boutonneux qu'il a été  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




n'empèche c'est qui déjà le fana de Alizée ici....... c'est pas WebOlivier ???


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*Il ne me reste plus qu'à gravir les Buttes Chaumont. Ou à trouver rapidement une caverne   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

moui bon bin moi je suis mal barré ya même pas une vraie colline chez moi


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yama:
*wwwwoooooooooo   wwwowowowooowowow  STTTTOOOOOOOOOOPPPPPPPP !


vous cherchez quoi : la lobotomie mentale instentanée.

Le Calcul nevrotique nerveux !!!!!!

Alem : j'ai jamais vu un skizo chronofrénézique comme toi !

Dédoublement de la personnalité entre le Alem d'aujourd'hui et le boutonneux qu'il a été   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




n'empèche c'est qui déjà le fana de Alizée ici....... c'est pas WebOlivier ???   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


mais attendez mossieur, j'ai réécoutais les deux albums qui me reste pendant les posts et j'étais en plein ska sur william kramps et j'aime bien alizée mais vaut mieux pas que je dise pourquoi et pis là j'écoute le sublime *Freedom Now Suite* de Max Roach et de ses amis revendiquant l'égalité raciale : plutot Luther King que X!

boutonneux? non pas trop toujours été rougeot!


----------



## benjamin (21 Mai 2002)

Alizée, _presque_ le dernier coup de foudre d'alèm ?
J'espère que notre vieil oncle chancelant ne parle pas comme cela d'une délicieuse et charmante Élie (moi aussi, je peux être jaloux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*Alizée, presque le dernier coup de foudre d'alèm ?
J'espère que notre vieil oncle chancelant ne parle pas comme cela d'une délicieuse et charmante Élie (moi aussi, je peux être jaloux   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Élie? euh non, elle va poser pour moi?  oui!!  coool!


----------



## benjamin (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

Élie? euh non, elle va poser pour moi?  oui!!  coool!     
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'exige ton pédigrée complet avant d'entamer les procédures   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[zarathoustra, slow down by a 56k]

[21 mai 2002 : message édité par zarathoustra]


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*

J'exige ton pédigrée complet avec t'entamer les procédures   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[zarathoustra, slow down by a 56k]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu as eu ce que je fais de pire chez toi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




le meilleur est appréciable, vivement le soleil et sa verticale _sous le soleil exactement!_


----------



## benjamin (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

tu as eu ce que je fais de pire chez toi    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




le meilleur est appréciable, vivement le soleil et sa verticale sous le soleil exactement!



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'abuse un peu trop du 56k ce soir, manque cruellement de sommeil, et ai écrit environ 20 000 signes depuis ce midi - ce que je fais normalement en plusieurs jours -, plus un brouillon de lettre.
L'adepte de l'écrit est un peu naze.

Quant au soleil et à sa verticale, il faudrait que l'on se fasse une promenade au Luco un de ces quatres. Les rayons du soleil qui transpercent les feuillages des marronniers en fleurs. On pourrait y emmener un modèle...
Ou les Buttes Chaumont, qui te conviendraient mieux.
_Idée intéressante_


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*Quant au soleil et à sa verticale, il faudrait que l'on se fasse une promenade au Luco un de ces quatres. Les rayons du soleil qui transpercent les feuillages des marronniers en fleurs. On pourrait y emmener un modèle...
Ou les Buttes Chaumont, qui te conviendraient mieux.
Idée intéressante



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

la forêt de Saint-Gobain a des charmes surprenants, il faudrait que je t'y ammène!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





à cheval bien sûr!


----------



## le chapelier fou (21 Mai 2002)

Je vous rappelle qu'il est interdit de se rouler des galoches au bar   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 !

Alors remballez moi tout ce romantisme


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par le chapelier fou:
*Je vous rappelle qu'il est interdit de se rouler des galoches au bar    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben là, t'arrive bien trop tard, t'aura du ménage à faire, rien que pour empecher Alèm et Gribouille de se bécoter!!


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> PIXIES LYRICS
"Subbacultcha"
This is a song about something there
there is something about this song
we did the clubs what ass
i was hoping to have her in the sack
i was looking handsome
she was looking like an erotic vulture
i was all dressed in black
she was all dressed up in black
every thing was fine down here
what you call it here
call it what you will here
way down down down in this subbacultcha
her warm white belly in the life i'd lived had seen nothing
finer she shakes and she moves me or something
she's like jellyroll like sculpture
i was wearing eyeliner
she was wearing eyeliner
it was so good down here
saving for my scrapbook here
way down down down in this subbacultcha
now we live on the sea and relax and ride the tack
drug running on this panamanian schooner
she walks the deck in a black dress
and me i dress up in black
and we listen to the sea
and look at the sky in a poetic kind of way
what you call it
when you look at the sky in a poetic kind of way
you know when you grope for luna. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> Pixies - Velouria 
------------------------------------------------------------------------


  Hold my head 
  We'll trampoline 
  Finally through the roof 
  On to somewhere near 
  And far in time 
  Velouria 
  Her covering 
  Travelling career 
  She can really move 
  Oh velveteen! 

  My Velouria, my Velouria 
  Even I'll adore you 
  My Velouria uh uh uh uh uh uh

  Say to me
  Where have you been 
  Finally through the roof 
  And how does lemur skin 
  Reflect the sea? 

  We will wade in the shine of the ever 
  We will wade in the shine of the ever 
  We will wade in the tides of the summer 
  Every summer 
  Every 
  My Velouria 
  My Velouria 

  Forevergreen 
  I know she's here 
  In California 
  I can see the tears 
  Of shastasheen 

  My Velouria, my Velouria 
  Even I'll adore your 
  My Velouria  <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> Pixies - The Sad Punk
------------------------------------------------------------------------


   I smell smoke 
   That comes from a gun 
   Named extinction (x3)

   It was so long ago 
   Could have happened to anyone 
   He was struck by a bullet 
   And he melted into fluid
   Named extinction (x3)

   Named extinction

   One thousand miles an hour 
   I'm just like anyone 
   I want to feel the road of tar 
   Beneath the wheel
   Named extinction (x3)

   And evolving from the sea 
   Would not be too much time for me 
   To walk beside you in the sun 

   I read something 
   About a son of a gun 
   Named extinction (x3) <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> Pixies - Is She Weird 
------------------------------------------------------------------------


  i know you're rich in 
  good clothes and little things 
  your mind is fancy 
  (and your car is bitchin') 

  is she weird 
  is she weird, is she white 
  is she promised to the night 
  and her head has no room 
  and her head has no room 

  your heart is ripshit 
  your mouth is everywhere 
  i'm lyin' in it 

  is she weird 
  is she over me 
  like the stars and the sun 
  like the stars and the sun 
  is she weird 
  is she weird, is she white 
  is she promised to the night 
  and her head has no room! 

  no more of this girl cryin' 
  i'm here, your big man 
  you're mine 

  is she weird, is she white 
  is she promised to the night 
  and her head has no room  <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>  Pixies - Gouge Away
------------------------------------------------------------------------


  Gouge away
  You can gouge away
  Stay all day 
  If you want to

  Missy aggravation
  Some sacred questions
  You stroke my locks
  Some marijuana
  If you got some

  Gouge away 
  You can gouge away
  Stay all day
  If you want to

  Sleeping on your belly
  You break my arms
  You spoon my eyes
  Been rubbing a bad charm
  With holy fingers

  Gouge away
  You can gouge away
  Stay all day
  If you want to

  Chained to the pillars
  A three day party
  I break the walls
  And kill us all
  With holy fingers

  Gouge away
  You can gouge away
  Stay all day
  If you want to

<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

[21 mai 2002 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> The Smiths
WHAT DIFFERENCE DOES IT MAKE?  
All men have secrets and here is mine so let it be known
we have been through hell and high tide
I can surely rely on you
and yet you start to recoil
heavy words are so lightly thrown
but I'd still leap in front of a flying bullet for you
So what difference does it make?
so what difference does it make?
it makes none, but now you have gone
and you must be looking very old tonight
The devil will find work for idle hands to do
I stole and I lied, and why? because you asked me to
but now you make me feel so ashamed
because I've only got two hands
well, I'm still fond of you
So what difference does it make?
so what difference does it make?
it makes none, but now you have gone
and your prejudice won't keep you warm tonight
Oh the devil will find work for idle hands to do
I stole and then I lied just because you asked me to
but now you know the truth about me
you won't see me anymore
well, I'm still fond of you
But no more apologies
no more apologies
I'm too tired, I'm so very tired
and I'm feeling very sick and ill today
but I'm still fond of you <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>THE SMITHS
HAND IN GLOVE Lyrics 
Hand in glove
the sun shines out of our behinds
No it's NOT like any other love
this one's different
because it's us!
Hand in glove
we can go wherever we please
and everything depends upon
how near you stand to me
And if the people stare
then, the people stare
oh I really don't know
and I really don't care
Hand in glove
the Good People laugh
Yes, we may be hidden by "rags"
but we have something they'll never have
Hand in glove
the sun shines out of our behinds
Yes, we may be hidden by "rags"
but we have something they'll never have
And if the people stare
then, the people stare
oh I really don't know
and I really don't care
So hand in glove I stake my claim
I'll fight to the last breath
If they dare touch a hair on your head
I'll fight to the last breath
The good life is out there somewhere
so stay on my arm, you little charmer
But I know my luck too well
yes, I know my luck too well
and I'll probably never see you again
I'll probably never see you again
I'll probably never see you again  <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>THE SMITHS
THESE THINGS TAKE TIME Lyrics 
My eyes have seen the glory of the sacred wonderkind
you took me behind a disused railway line
and said "I know a place where we can go
where we are not known"
and you gave me something that I won't forget too soon
But I can't believe that you'd ever care
and this is why you will never care
these things take time
I know that I'm
the most inept that ever slept
I'm spellbound, but a woman divides
and the hills are alive with celibate cries
but you know where you came from
you know where you're going
and you know where you belong
you said I was ill, and you were not wrong
But I can't believe that you'd ever care
and this is why you will never care
these things take time
I know that I'm
the most inept that ever slept
Oh the alcoholic afternoons
when we sat in your room
they meant more to me than any
than any living thing on earth
they had more worth
than any living thing on earth
Vivid and in your prime
you will leave me behind
you will leave me behind <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> THE SMITHS
BIGMOUTH STRIKES AGAIN (3.13) Lyrics 
Sweetness, sweetness I was only joking
when I said I'd like to
smash every tooth in your head
Sweetness, sweetness I was only joking 
when I said by rights you should be
bludgeoned in your bed
And now I know how Joan of Arc felt
now I know how Joan of Arc felt
as the flames rose to her Roman nose
and her Walkman started to melt
Bigmouth, bigmouth 
bigmouth strikes again 
and I've got no right to take my place 
with the human race
And now I know how Joan of Arc felt
now I know of Joan of Arc felt
as the flames rose to her Roman nose
and her hearing aid started to melt
Bigmouth, bigmouth 
bigmouth strikes again 
and I've got no right to take my place
with the human race
 <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> THE SMITHS
THE QUEEN IS DEAD (6.24) Lyrics 
Farewell to this land's cheerless marches
hemmed in like a boar between arches
her very Lowness with her head in a sling
I'm truly sorry but it sounds like a wonderful thing
I say Charles don't you ever crave
to appear on the front of the Daily Mail 
dressed in your Mother's bridal veil?
And so I checked all the registered historical facts
and I was shocked into shame to discover
how I'm the 18th pale descendent
of some old queen or other
Oh has the world changed, or have I changed?
oh has the world changed, or have I changed?
some nine year old tough who peddles drugs
I swear to God, I swear I never even knew what drugs were
So I broke into the Palace
with a sponge and a rusty spanner
she said: "Eh, I know you, and you cannot sing"
I said: "that's nothing - you should hear me play piano"
We can go for a walk where it's quiet and dry
and talk about precious things
but when you are tied to your mother's apron
no-one talks about castration
We can go for a walk where it's quiet and dry 
and talk about precious things
like love and law and poverty
these are the things that kill me
We can go for a walk where it's quiet and dry 
and talk about precious things
but the rain that flattens my hair
these are the things that kill me
Passed the pub that saps your body
and the church who'll snatch your money 
the Queen is dead, boys
and it's so lonely on a limb
Pass the pub that wrecks your body
and the church, all they want is your money 
the Queen is dead, boys
and it's so lonely on a limb
Life is very long, when you're lonely
life is very long, when you're lonely
life is very long, when you're lonely
life is very long, when you're lonely <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> the smiths
SOME GIRLS ARE BIGGER THAN OTHERS  Lyrics 
*From the ice-age to the dole-age
there is but one concern
I have just discovered
Some girls are bigger than others
some girls are bigger than others
some girls mothers are bigger than other girls mothers
As Antony said to Cleopatra
as he opened a crate of ale
oh I say
Some girls are bigger than others
some girls are bigger than others
some girls mothers are bigger than other girls mothers*
 <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## vicento (21 Mai 2002)

on est obligé de tout lire ?
ou bien


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par vicento:
*on est obligé de tout lire ?
ou bien*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

peut-être

à toi de voir


----------



## vicento (21 Mai 2002)

Parceque il y a déjà 3 pages qu'elle dit plus rien.

Alors


----------



## vicento (21 Mai 2002)

Allez.
Faut pas avoir peur Manon.
Ils sont pas méchants !


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2002)

ça commence à être chiant votre obsession pour Manon, vous faites comme si c'était une enfant niaise : Manon n'est pas un animal de zoo à qui on fait faire un tour de piste!


----------



## vicento (22 Mai 2002)

NON !
C'est juste pour revenir au sujet.


----------



## benjamin (22 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*ça commence à être chiant votre obsession pour Manon, vous faites comme si c'était une enfant niaise : Manon n'est pas un animal de zoo à qui on fait faire un tour de piste!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'allais le dire.
Ils semblent découvrir le _féminin_






Bon. Puisque tu t'es lancé, cher alèm, dans dans des élans de citations incontrôlées, et que je suis un symboliste convaincu, je vais moi aussi m'y mettre, en enchaînant avec les affinités secrètes du bon Théophile...


Dans le fronton d'un temple antique, 
Deux blocs de marbre ont, trois mille ans, 
Sur le fond bleu du ciel attique, 
Juxtaposé leurs rêves blancs; 

Dans la même nacre figées, 
Larmes des flots pleurant Vénus, 
Deux perles au gouffre plongées 
Se sont dit des mots inconnus; 

Au frais Généralife écloses, 
Sous le jet d'eau toujours en pleurs, 
Du temps de Boabdil, deux roses 
Ensemble ont fait jaser leurs fleurs; 

Sur les coupoles de Venise 
Deux ramiers blancs aux pieds rosés, 
Au nid où l'amour s'éternise, 
Un soir de mai se sont posés. 

Marbre, perle, rose, colombe, 
Tout se dissout, tout se détruit; 
La perle fond, le marbre tombe, 
La fleur se fane et l'oiseau fuit. 

En se quittant, chaque parcelle 
S'en va dans le creuset profond 
Grossir la pâte universelle 
Faite des formes que Dieu fond. 

Par de lentes métamorphoses, 
Les marbres blancs en blanches chairs, 
Les fleurs roses en lèvres roses 
Se refont dans des corps divers. 

Les ramiers de nouveau roucoulent 
Au coeur de deux jeunes amants, 
Et les perles en dents se moulent 
Pour l'écrin des rires charmants. 

De là naissent ces sympathies 
Aux impérieuses douceurs, 
Par qui les âmes averties 
Partout se reconnaissent soeurs. 

Docile à l'appel d'un arome 
D'un rayon ou d'une couleur, 
L'atome vole vers l'atome 
Comme l'abeille vers la fleur. 

L'on se souvient des rêveries 
Sur le fronton ou dans la mer, 
Des conversations fleuries 
Près de la fontaine au flot clair, 

Des baisers et des frissons d'ailes 
Sur les dômes aux boules d'or, 
Et les molécules fidèles 
Se cherchent et s'aiment encor. 

L'amour oublié se réveille, 
Le passé vaguement renaît, 
La fleur sur la bouche vermeille 
Se respire et se reconnaît. 

Dans la nacre où le rire brille, 
La perle revoit sa blancheur 
Sur une peau de jeune fille, 
Le marbre ému sent sa fraîcheur. 

Le ramier trouve une voix douce, 
Écho de son gémissement, 
Toute résistance s'émousse, 
Et l'inconnu devient l'amant. 

Vous devant qui je brûle et tremble, 
Quel flot, quel fronton, quel rosier, 
Quel dôme nous connut ensemble, 
Perle ou marbre, fleur ou ramier ?


----------



## vicento (22 Mai 2002)

Dans ce grand monde virtuel elle peut très bien avoir pour unique compagnon ce petit lapin blanc que l'on voit si souvent près d'elle.
Alors après les tour de piste ou même de manèges...
C'est pas bien grave.
Et c'est pas que pour les enfants.

Pour ce qui est de la niaiserie des enfants j'y crois pas trops et pour celle de Manon encore moins.

Je me demande juste pourquoi on l'entend aussi peu.

Peut être qu'elle crie trops fort pour nous.


----------



## vicento (22 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*

J'allais le dire.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Moi aussi !


----------



## alèm (22 Mai 2002)

_We be Souldiers three,
Pardonez moy je vouz en prie :
Lately come forth of the low country,
With never a penny of mony.

Here good fellow i drinke to thee,
Pardonez moy je vouz en prie :
To all good fellowes where ever they be,
With never a penny of mony.

And he that will not pledge me this,
Pardonez moy je vouz en prie :
Pay for the shot what ever it is,
With never a penny of mony.

Charge it again boy, charge it again,
Pardonez moy je vouz en prie :
As long as you have any incke in your pen,
With never a penny of mony.
*William Shakespeare*_


----------



## benjamin (22 Mai 2002)

Puisque l'on en est arrivé là, alèm (mais non, ce n'est vraiment pas une entreprise de déconstruction   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  ) :

_
A thing of beauty is a joy for ever:
Its loveliness increases; it will never
Pass into nothingness; but still will keep
A bower quiet for us, and a sleep
Full of sweet dreams, and health, and quiet breathing.

(j'édite et j'arrête là, cela vaut mieux)

*John Keats*
_

[21 mai 2002 : message édité par zarathoustra]


----------



## nato kino (22 Mai 2002)

_Y-a pas de raison, j'y met aussi...!_








LA CHAMBRE - Thomas Lago (par Kat Onoma)

dans ma chambre vous croqueriez
une pomme petite vous tremperiez
dans le thé des langues de chat
en silence
et après le débat comme dit
casanova
fronçant les sourcils vous diriez
c'est bizarre

car vous n'auriez qu'un mot à dire
dans la rue la journée
pour vous servir d'acolyte
j'aurais mon parapluie
qui sait?

dans ma chambre vous croqueriez
une pomme petite vous tremperiez
dans le thé des langues de chat
en silence
et après le débat comme dit
casanova
fronçant les sourcils vous diriez
ça été?

car vous n'auriez qu'un mot à dire
dans la rue la journée
si seulement il vous en disait

[21 mai 2002 : message édité par 'tanplan]


----------



## nato kino (22 Mai 2002)

A RECULONS - Pierre Alféri

Sur le pavé poli rebondit le soleil
Le long des murs nonchalamment allaient des gens
A travers l'air très clair sans que les brouillât la distance
s'imprimaient les contours
Ainsi les corps occupaient-ils plus de place jusqu'à presque
toucher puis moins
Quand l'un croissait a côté rétrécissait l'autre
Ni près ni loin, ni avant ni après s'installait le sens du
spacieux
Si à l'envers passait la bande qu'en serait-il changé
Des taches régulières par séries blanches au loin étaient les
passages piétons
D'une population dans un jardin l'arrangement
En cortège moins qu'en système planetaire NHA la voyait
De circonstances chaque chose était précédée
Sur une table vide d'une piece eblouit l'eclat
Du futur au passé à double sens la rue
Dans un tube d'entonnoirs emboites jaunes et bleus se
deversent des gravats
Comme s'ils remontaient au sixième comme sur les
toboggans remontent les enfants dans le tubejaune et
bleu se déverseront les gravats


----------



## nato kino (22 Mai 2002)

C'est quand même pas la première fois, non ? 

J'dis pas que c'est la première fois que vous montez à Paris Monsieur Fernand, j'dis que ça tombe mal. Si le vent est frisquet, vous avez une couverture à  l'arrière et Germaine a mis du thé dans le thermos.

Et pourquoi pas de la quinine et un passe montagne ? On croirait vraiment que je pars au Tibet. 

Au revoir Monsieur Naudin.  

Au revoir Gustave.  

Monsieur Fernand, la foire battra pas son plein avant dimanche, si vous pouviez quand même être là. 

Je t'ai déjà dis que j'en avais pour 48 heures maximum, et puis enfin bon dieu quoi, vous avez quand même pas besoin de moi pour aligner 10 tracteurs dans un stand non ? Hein ? ... Tachez plutôt qu'elle tombe pas en panne comme la dernière fois. 

Qu'est ce qui a été en panne ?  

La dépanneuse.  

Oh ! Monsieur Fernand ... 

.............................................................

_Les puristes auront reconnu..._


----------



## nato kino (22 Mai 2002)

_Pour ceux qui n'ont pas encore trouvé, un indice supplémentaire..._





" Louis de retour : présence indispensable ". Présence indispensable !? Après 15 ans de silence, y'en a qui poussent un peu quand même. 15 ans d'interdiction de séjour ; pour qu'il abandonne ses cactus et qu'il revienne à  Paris, faut qu'il lui en arrive une sévère au vieux Louis ; ou qu'il ait besoin de mon pognon, ou qu'il soit tombé dans une béchamel infernale.


----------



## nato kino (22 Mai 2002)

_Toujours pas trouvé...?_






Eh bien ma vieille, tu nous fais attendre, la route a pas été trop toc ?  

Ben, suffisamment.  

Ça fait plaisir de te revoir, le Mexicain commençait à  avoir des impatiences. 

La preuve qu'il est revenu c'est pas un char.  

Oh ben, je me serais pas permis.  

Ça fait quand même une surprise non ?  

Les surprises, t'es peut être pas au bout, viens !


----------



## nato kino (22 Mai 2002)

_Je continue...?_






C'est Fernand !  

Monsieur Fernand est là !  

Oui, qu'il entre, qu'il entre ! Et ben c'est pas trop tôt, je croyais que t'arriverais jamais ou bien que t'arriverais trop tard. 

Tu sais, 900 bornes, faut quand même les tailler.  

Ça fait quand même plaisir de te revoir, vieux voyou !  

A moi aussi ...  

Et j'ai eu souvent peur de clamser là bas au milieu des macaques sans avoir jamais revu une tronche amie, et c'est surtout à la tienne que je pensais.  

Tu sais moi aussi c'est pas l'envie qui me manquais d'aller te voir mais on fait pas toujours ce qu'on veut. Et toi ? J'ai pas entendu dire que le gouvernement t'avait rappeler, qu'est ce qui t'a pris de revenir ?  

Merci toubib, merci pour tout.  

Henri dis-leur de monter... 

Pardon. Je crois qui vaut mieux quand même ? 

Me coupe pas, sans quoi on aura plus le temps.

Henri, fais tomber 100 sacs au toubib !  

Bon alors ? Qu'est ce qui se passe Louis ?  

Je suis revenu pour caner ici et pour me faire enterrer à  Pantin avec mes viocs. Les Amériques c'est chouette pour prendre du carbure, on peut y vivre aussi à  la rigueur, mais question de laisser ses os, y'a que la France. Et je décambute bêtement, et je laisse une mouchette à la traîne, Patricia, c'est d'elle que je voudrais que tu t'occupes.  

Et ben dis donc, t'en as de bonnes toi !  

T'as connu sa mère, Suzanne "beau sourire" ? 

T'es marrant dis donc c'est plutôt toi qui l'a connue.  

Au point de vue oseille je te laisse de quoi faire ce qu'il faut pour la petite. J'ai des affaires qui tournent toutes seules ; maître Folace, mon notaire t'expliquera. Bah, tu sais combien ça laisse une roulette, 60% de velours.  

Et sur le plan des emmerdements, 36 fois la mise. Ah, écoutes Louis, ta môme, tes affaires, tout ça c'est bien gentil mais... Moi aussi j'ai mes affaires, tu comprend ? Et les miennes en plus, elles sont légales.

Ouais, j'ai compris : les potes, c'est quand tout va bien.

Ça va pas toi, dis ? Hein ? J'ai pas dis ça ! 

Non, non, t'as pas dis ça, t'as pas dis ça mais tu livrerais ma petite Patricia aux vautours ; oh, mon petit ange...  

Ton petit ange, ton petit ange, hein ?  

Oui, oh, maintenant que t'es dans "l'honnête", tu peux pas savoir le nombre de malfaisants qu'il existe, le monde en est plein. Ils vont me la mettre sur la paille, ma petite fille. On va la dépouiller et on va tout lui prendre. Je l'avais faite élever chez les s?urs, apprendre l'anglais enfin ... tout. Résultat : elle finira au tapin, et ce sera de ta faute, t'entends ? Ce sera de ta faute.  

Arrêtes un peu hein ? Depuis plus de vingt piges que je te connais, je te l'ai vu faire 100 fois ton guignol alors hein ? Et à propos de tout : de cigarettes, de came, de nanas, ça toujours été ton truc à toi. Et une fois je t'ai même vu chialer, alors tu vas pas me servir ça à  moi non ? 

Si !! Ben, tu te rends pas compte, saligaud, qu'elle va perdre son père, Patricia ; que je vais mourir ? 

J'te connais, t'en est capable. Voilà dix ans que t'es barré, tu reviens et je laisse tout tomber pour te voir et c'est pour entendre ça ? Et moi comme une pomme ....


----------



## minime (22 Mai 2002)

C'est Mr Fernand ? Il est là ? Oh, po' possib' !


----------



## nato kino (22 Mai 2002)

_Ben alors... Toujours pas...?!_






Entrez !  

Ben dis donc Théo, t'aurais pu monter tout seul ?  

Si cette présence doit vous donner de la fièvre...  

Oui, chez moi quand les hommes parlent, les gonzesses se taillent. 

Je t'attend en bas.  

A tout de suite?  

Voilà  je serai bref. Je viens de céder mes parts à Fernand ici présent. C'est lui qui me succède. 

Mais, tu m'avais promis de m'en parler en premier !  

Exact ! J'aurais pu aussi organiser un référendum, mais j'ai préférer faire comme ça. Pas d'objections ? Parce que moi j'ai rien d'autre à dire. Je crois que tout est en ordre, non ?  

Pascal ? Pascal ? 

Oh Louis, ben Louis ? Quoi ? Merde, Pascal ?  

Je vais plus vous retenir longtemps.  

Déconnes pas Louis ! 

Tu sais de quoi je parle.  

Tu veux pas que j'ouvre la fenêtre un petit peu ? Hein ? Merde. Regardes, il fait jour.  

D'ici... On voit ... Que le ciel ! Mais je m'en fous du ciel ... J'y serai un petit homme. Moi ce qui m'intéresse ... C'est la rue. Et ils m'ont filé directement de l'avion dans l'ambulance ... J'ai rien pu voir. Dit donc, ça a du drôlement changé hein ?  

Tu sais, pas tellement quoi ! 

Racontes quand même !  

t ben ... C'est un petit matin comme tu les aime ... Comme on les aimait quoi ... Les filles sortent du lido, tiens ! Pareil qu'avant. Tu te souviens? C'est à c't'heure là qu'on emballait.


----------



## nato kino (22 Mai 2002)

_ALors...?!_









Si un jour on m'avait dis qu'il mourrait dans son lit celui-là ? 

" Das Leben eines Man ist zwischen Himmel und Erde vergegen der Sprung eines jungen weißes Fohlen über einen Graben... ein Blitz... pfft... es ist verbeit... " (" La vie d'un homme entre ciel et terre passe comme le saut d'un poulain blanc franchissant un fossé... un éclair... et c'est fait... "")... Chine... IV siècle avant jésus christ.

On est ... On vit ... On trépasse ...c'est comme ça pour tout le monde.  

Pas forcement ! Enfin, je veux dire : on meurt pas forcement dans son lit ! Ben voyons !  

Dis donc, j'tiens plus en l'air moi, t'aurais pas une bricole à grignoter là. C'est à toi ça? (cigarettes)

Sers toi ! 

Y'a vingt piges le Mexicain, tout le monde l'aurait donné à  cent contre un : flingué à la surprise, mais c't'homme là, ce qui l'a sauvé : c'est sa psychologie.  

Tout le monde est pas forcement aussi doué. 

La psychologie, y'en a qu'une : défourailler le premier ! 

C'est un peu sommaire, mais ça peut être efficace.

Et le Mexicain, ça été une épée, un cador; moi je suis objectif, on parlera encore de lui dans cent ans. Seulement, faut bien reconnaître qu'il avait décliné, surtout de la tête. 

C'est vrai que sur la fin, il disait un peu n'importe quoi. Il avait comme des vapes, des caprices d'enfants.

Merci Henri.

Enfin, toi qu'y a causé en dernier, t'as sûrement remarqué ?  

Remarquer quoi ? 

T'as quand même pas pris au sérieux cette histoire de succession ? 

Pourquoi ? Fallait pas ? Ben, j'ai eu tort. 

Ah ! Et voilà  ! Tu vois Raoul, c'était pas la peine de s'énerver, monsieur convient.  

Y'en a qui abuseraient de la situation, mais mon frère et moi c'est pas notre genre. Qu'est ce qu'on peut faire qui t'obligerait ? 

Décarrer d'ici. J'ai promis à mon pote de m'occuper de ses affaires. Seulement puisque je vous dis que j'ai eu tort, là. Seulement tort ou pas tort, maintenant, c'est moi le patron. Voilà. 

Pascal !! 

Oui ?  

Ecoutes : on te connaît pas. Mais laisses nous te dire que tu te prépares des nuits blanches, des migraines, des nervousses brékdones comme on dit de nos jours.

J'ai une santé de fer. Voilà quinze ans que je vis à la campagne : que je me couche avec le soleil, et que je me lève avec les poules. 

Y'a du suif chez Tomate, trois voyous qui chahutent la partie ; les croupiers ont les fois pour la caisse, ils demandent de l'aide. 

Ça arrive souvent ? 

Jamais !  

Ça doit pouvoir se régler à l'amiable.

Si tu tiens à  regagner ta province rapido, t'auras intérêt à aller voir, ce serait toujours ça de gagné, c'est sur ton chemin.  

Oh ! Les Volfoni. T'inquiètes pas !  

"La bave du crapaud n'empêche pas la caravane de passer". 

Tchiao !  

Dis donc ça te gène pas qu'on y aille ensemble ?  

C'est pas que vous me gênez Monsieur Fernand, mais je ne sais pas si ça va bien vous plaire ? 

Ben ça, je te le dirais !  

A ton avis, c'est un faux caïd ou un vrai branque ?  

Pour moi, c'est rien du tout. Un coup de téléphone, et dix minutes après ... Il existe plus.


----------



## nato kino (22 Mai 2002)

J'admet qu'ils ont l'air de deux branques, mais je n'irais pas jusqu'à  m'y fier, non ? C'est quand même des spécialistes. Le jeu, ils ont toujours été là  dedans les Volfonis-bernés : à  Naples, à Las Vegas, partout où il y a des jetons à racler, ils tenaient les râteaux hein ?  

Mais ... Et l'autre là ? Le coquet ?  

L'ami fritz ? Il s'occupe de la distillerie clandestine.  

C'est quand même marrant les évolutions. Quand je l'ai connu le Mexicain, il recrutait pas chez tonton.

Vous savez ce que c'est non ? L'âge, l'éloignement... A la fin de sa vie, il s'était penché sur le reclassement des légionnaires. 

Ah ! Si c'était une ?uvre, alors là !! Là, c'est autre chose. 

_Vous avez trouvé?!_


----------



## minime (22 Mai 2002)




----------



## nato kino (22 Mai 2002)

_Bravo!!!_


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (22 Mai 2002)

Peut-on parler de l'action terroriste sans y prendre part?

Non.

Il faut être au premier rang.

Oui. Il y a le premier rang et il y a le dernier moment. Nous devons y penser. Là est le courage, l'exaltation dont nous avons besoin... dont tu as besoin.

Depuis un an, je ne pense à rien d'autre. C'est pour ce moment que j'ai vécu jusqu'ici. Et je sais maintenant que je voudrais périr sur place, à côté du grand duc. Perdre mon sang jusqu'à la dernière goutte, ou bien brûler d'un seul coup, dans la flamme de l'explosion, et ne rien laisser derrière moi. Comprends-tu pourquoi j'ai demandé à lancer la bombe? Mourir pour l'idée, c'est la seule façon d'être à la hauteur de l'idée. C'est la justification.

Moi aussi, je désire cette mort-là.

Oui, c'est un bonheur qu'on peut envier. La nuit, je me retourne parfois sur ma paillasse de colporteur. Une pensée me tourmente: ils ont fait de nous des assassins. Mais je pense en même temps que je vais mourir, et alors mon cur s'apaise. Je souris, vois-tu, et je me rendors comme un enfant.

C'est bien ainsi, Yanek. Tuer et mourir. Mais, à mon avis, il est un bonheur encore plus grand. L'échafaud.

J'y ai pensé. Mourir au moment de l'attentat laisse quelque chose d'inachevé. Entre l'attentat et l'échafaud, au contraire, il y a toute une éternité, la seule peut-être, pour l'homme.

C'est la pensée qui doit t'aider. Nous payons plus que nous ne devons.

Que veux-tu dire?

Nous sommes obligés de tuer, n'est-ce pas? Nous sacrifions délibérement une vie et une seule?

Oui.

Mais aller vers l'attentat et puis vers l'échafaud, c'est donner deux fois sa vie. Nous payons plus que nous ne devons.

Oui, c'est mourir deux fois. Merci, Dora. Personne ne peut rien nous reprocher. Maintenant, je suis sûr de moi.


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (22 Mai 2002)

Ne rien écrire
surtout
ne rien écrire
et ne rien dire
surtout ne dit rien
surtout

je te regarde


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (22 Mai 2002)

Où est-il,
où se cache-t-il
ce réel
cette chose impalpable
dis moi
toi qui sais

il est posé là
sur ta main


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (22 Mai 2002)

Le langage n'est pas un insecte; n'est rien de bien précis; on ne peut le montrer du doigt. Le langage n'existe que si l'homme se charge de lui: en parlant, en écrivant (en sifflant) n'importe quelle langue, sur (ou sous) n'importe quel air. Alors on reconnaît le langage à ses traces, vocales ou écrites. Cet instrument, cet outil, peu maniable, souvent insaisissable, l'homme à sa naissance le reçoit tout fait; il en saisit d'emblée l'utilité, qui est de le faire communiquer avec ces semblables: le langage rend l'individu communicatif: il touche les êtres proches de l'individu; là où il n'y avait que l'individu, il crée l'homme; approximativement comme la bicyclette crée le cheval. Tel est le langage. *Toute différente est la langouste.*


----------



## jacques38 (22 Mai 2002)

je comprend mieux comment font certains pour dépasser allègrement les 5000 posts, même en perdant 2000 posts de temps en temps ...


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (22 Mai 2002)

J'écrirai des deux mains
Le jour que je me tairai
J'avancerai les genoux raides
La poitrine pleine de seins
Malade de silence rentré
Je crierai à plein ventre
Le jour que je mourrai
Pour ne pas me renverser quand tes mains me devineront
Nue dans la terre brûlante
Je m'étranglerai à deux mains
Quand ton ombre me léchera
Ecartelée dans ma tombe où brillent des champignons
Je me prendrai à deux mains
Pour ne pas m'égoutter dans le silence de la grotte
Pour ne pas être esclave de mon amour démesuré
Et mon âme s'apaisera
*Nue dans mon corps plaisant*


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (22 Mai 2002)

Soudain
lui prit l'envie de se taire
et de crier
et trembler la terre
soudain

inexorablement


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (22 Mai 2002)

cette fleur porte un nom on l'appelle fille de rien les corps sont beaux sans les âmes sans nos armes nos oripeaux et légère, passagère, je plongerai


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (22 Mai 2002)

Les jeunes faisans se reconnaissent à l'ergot qui n'est encore qu'un bouton. La femelle ne vaut pas le mâle, même vieux. On la  reconnaît au plumage qui est moins beau et à la queue qui est moins longue. Pour que cet animal soit bon il faut qu'il soit un peu faisandé ce qu'on reconnaît au ventre qui change de couleur. Quand le faisan est à point, on le plume, on le vide, on le flambe et on l'enveloppe d'un papier beurré; on le met à la broche et bout d'une demi-heure, on enlève le papier pour que le faisan se dore au feu. On l'arrose alors avec du beurre fondu dans la léchefrite, auquel on ajoute une cuillère de vin de madère. On prépare ensuite sept ou huit petites tartines de pain que l'on fait rôtir et que l'on met dans la léchefrite un peu avant de servir. Au bout de trois quart d'heure, on retire le faisan que l'on sert sur un plat long avec les tartines de pain autour, entre lesquelles on intrecale des ronds de citron. On peut mettre de côté les ailes, le cou et la queue du faisan avec les plumes, puis à l'aide de fils de fer, les replacer sur l'animal avant de l'apporter sur la table ce qui lui donne l'apparence de la vie.


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (22 Mai 2002)

Les quelques reflets
qu'ils nous arrivaient
embués
nous arrivaient
mince!

on aura trop vu
t'en souviens tu?


----------



## aricosec (22 Mai 2002)

_et toujours tous ces mots qui debordent du coeur
comme un ruiseau courant qui va vers la vallée
nous apportent toujours et encore le bonheur
de dire que nous sommes et seront tous aimés_


----------



## salvatore (23 Mai 2002)

Manon, t'as mis le feu au Bar on dirait !
Et tout ça sans dire un mot. Chapô l'artiste


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Mai 2002)

J'en pleurerai presque... 
 enfin quand même pas :
 NON NON et peutêtre pas tout a fait NON !!!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (23 Mai 2002)

Wahou!! Quelle réponse encore une fois!!  Quelle originalité, quelle spontaneité, quelle... Mais non, Alèm, je ne me moque pas!!


----------



## jacques38 (23 Mai 2002)

Après Loana, reine du loft,
Manon, reine du forum ...

et tout ça sans avoir eu besoin de montrer quoique ce soit ; chapeau bas !!!









  et


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Mai 2002)

"A la niche la vérité, on la chasse à coup de fouet alors que la levrette de madame a le droit de puer au coin du feu."


----------

